# MOOSE SPOTTED today PICs included



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

While we were out Deer hunting today we spotted a Moose. I got some pics that I'll have to put up, he was right in someones yard eating apples out of there apple tree, they weren't home.....lol, there dog sure was friendly. I'll try and get some pics up later!


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

It was a bull by the way!

[siteimg]2789[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2790[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2791[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2792[/siteimg]


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Hunting mighty close to a house are we not?


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah sure,........um no! :******: These were taken with a digital camera there buddy! and the pic that looks like it was thru a scope was thru binoculars.
I hope your comment was being sarcastic! Oh by the way yes there are houses in ND!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

why are you getting so mad? He was just making a statement....jeez.

Nice pics tho


----------

